# Need advice on breeding imitators



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

:?: 


I am new to the hobby and am setting up a vivarium for the little Dendrobates imitator fellas (or femmes?) There are a few concerns:

I have two right now in a 1 gallon tank. I will soon move them to the 20 gallon vivarium. They are 8 months old---no calling, but also no wrestling. Anyone who can give me a reasonable guess as to what sexes I have? They both look a little thin along the back area, but plump on the belly---could it be that they are just not interested in breeding in such a small tank and are stressed out? 

I am ordering a confirmed female---would they start wrestling without any males present? I'm a bit confused and could use some advice. 

Also, I've heard about the practice of using film canisters for them to breed. Aren't broms enough? I have three of them. 

Anyway, please advise,

Susan


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

In a one (1) gallon? What are the demensions? This would be the first thing I would point to. There just is no room for one frog let a lone two in a 1 gallon tank. They are not likly to be comfortable at all. Did you mean 10? If you ment 1 I would get them out of there ASAP, even if it was just into a large plastic container for a time, especially if you have another on the way. It would be impossible to sex without pictures.

EDIT
How long have you had them?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I have had them one week. They are still under quarantine, but I am keeping it very clean for them. They will be moving to their new 20 gallon vertical, planted tank soon. It is in the process of being completed. 
They certainly are not going to live in there. So, you think the small quarters may subdue calling or wrestling, respectively?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The dimensions are 12 by 6 by 6, so really it's a 2 1/2 gallon.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

There could be a lot to it. For one they could both be females. A week is also not long at all to observe their behavior, they need time to settle in and be comfortable in their home. Breeding may take sometime if at all. I would give it sometime before you order a third. You could end up with 3 females or 3 males. The main thing is to get their 20 set up and enjoy them.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> There could be a lot to it. For one they could both be females. A week is also not long at all to observe their behavior, they need time to settle in and be comfortable in their home. Breeding may take sometime if at all. I would give it sometime before you order a third. You could end up with 3 females or 3 males. The main thing is to get their 20 set up and enjoy them.


Well, I do appreciate this. I was told something similar, but I need several opinions from more-educated minds to make up my own mind. I will wait until the new tank is set up and then see what happens.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

any advancements in your imis?

edit: well never mind i just looked at your sig


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

It took my male about 2 months after I got him (8 months old) to start calling and nothing from the female until 4 months (10 months old) after arrival. She laid her first clutch in late spring this past year. 
Then there was no activity all summer, until this early fall, when she laid another clutch. 
Both times coincided with the same outdoor temperature swings. I am a firm believer that it really, really takes the drop/change in temperatures to get the female to start dropping eggs. 

Film canisters are great for the simple fall back that if something does go wrong it is easy to take the tads out. I prefer the white ones because you can shine a pen light from the side and really see the development of the little ones (which is just amazing).

The stress is a big issue for "him" to not be calling, I moved my frogs with me during the summer to a field station and back again. Both times he was calling before I moved them. After the move, it took him several weeks to start calling again.

Good luck and pictures are key to sexing.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

earthfrog said:


> :?:
> 
> 
> I am new to the hobby and am setting up a vivarium for the little Dendrobates imitator fellas (or femmes?) There are a few concerns:
> ...


Keep in mind imitator have a reputation to run female heavy... I have 2.3 in a 30 gallon that breed like mad I never see any female aggression and the males tend to stay away from each other..what your describing are females how ever its impossible to say what you have for shore basted off a description...The other thing is my male's never called when they where in small tanks in quarantine..once i gave them more room and a more compatible setup they started to call. I will also say having them a week is far to short of a time to see breeding behavior especially in that small of a tank.
Brian


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

In My experience, when transfering to permanent home, put em in one at a time and do it several hrs apart or even 24hrs. apart. A male will typically wander around and a good chance he will call to see who is in the surroundings. Its possible if both put in at same time, subissive male may never call in presence of dominant male, and then never truly determine sex until eggs are present and you have a calling one.
In my opinion, introduce them by themselves into new home and give it 24-48hrs. each. You should get results that way.


----------

